# Post your postgresql tuning i.e. postgres.conf



## Alain De Vos (Oct 8, 2021)

On a PC with 8Gb memory,

```
log_destination = 'syslog'
log_timezone = 'Europe/Brussels'
temp_buffers =             128MB    # min 800kB,temporary tables
work_mem =                 128MB    # min 64kB,sort , per WORKER !
#logical_decoding_work_mem =256MB   # min 64kB , per replicator (small)
shared_buffers =           256MB    # min 128kB, indexes
maintenance_work_mem =     512MB    # min 1MB, vacuum , only ONE !
min_wal_size =             256MB
max_wal_size =             512MB
effective_cache_size =     512MB    # Filesystem caching & optimizer
timescaledb.max_background_workers=40
fsync = on                          
wal_sync_method = fdatasync 
shared_preload_libraries =  'timescaledb, pg_prometheus, pg_qualstats'
autovacuum_max_workers = 3      # max number of autovacuum subprocesses
max_connections = 100               # (change requires restart)
huge_pages = try            # on, off, or try
external_pid_file = '/var/run/postgres/postgres.pid'            # write an extra PID file
```


----------

